# Some very nice RAM!



## Rreyes097 (Feb 10, 2017)

Any thoughts on how to best process this? It has gold plated legs on the ic chips on the front and back.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Feb 10, 2017)

You may well get more than the gold value on e-*ay


----------



## Rreyes097 (Feb 11, 2017)

Really think they would sell for a good amount even if all i have is 2?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Are the labels still on them? How many GB? Compare to ones on ebay and decide for yourself. I had some 4 gb laptop memory, 2 sticks, sold for 80 dollars!


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 11, 2017)

If I'm not totally wrong these are older IBM server memories. It comes with a thin steel sheet protecting the chips as it is naked dies you see in the picture. They are mounted on two layers, one below and one with longer legs reaching out over the first one.
I saved my ram:s as it was a very stunning little card, it went to hall of fame instead of the refining pot.  

The ram on the picture is not in working condition any longer as the legs are crushed and the protective metal plates are gone.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Feb 14, 2017)

You're right Goran. HP also made this type of RAM for the HP G1 servers most often in 128Mb format. It's got no real resale value these days but used to sell for over £500 per stick when new. If you only have two sticks Reyes then blend it with other stuff before recovery as you'll not efficiently recover the gold from such a small sample.

Jon


----------

